# finally some pics



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

let me know what you think guys.

pic 1


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

#2


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

#3


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

#4


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

finally #5


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

well im just beggining so basically I dunno what Im doing. Hopefully I'll learn more stuff. Had some loss







Sea star (choc variant) percula clown (black variant) camel shrimp. If things don't turn out good in the future, I might sell all of em.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Patience is the key, Your adding things too fast. Let this tank run for 4-6 mos before you start adding things. Thats peoples biggest problem is that these tanks are alot less forgiving. Good things don't come fast in a reef.
Are you feding that feather duster photoplankton? If not he will need some. The copepods need it as well. Let your tank establish its critters first, and hold off on buying anything. Trust me, When this tank is done you'll be amazed on how everything is alive in there.

You have alot of time do some research, There is a ton of information out there.
Absorb everything ya can.


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

4-6 months includes 15%-20% weekly water change right?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

tht feather duster and damsel pic are sweet


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

Blitz023 said:


> 4-6 months includes 15%-20% weekly water change right?


 i have a 6 gallon that is way more crowded than ure tank but not for long the 50 gallon is cycling right now and i only do my water chenges once every couple of weeks one of the main reasons nano owners need to do such frequent water changes is because of the lack of a protein skimmer one of the things u can do to supplement that is to introduce some macro algae something like cheato that absorbs nutrients really well if u know any reefers in ure area that have a refugium some will ahve a hndful of the stuff they can spare


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Patience is the key, Your adding things too fast. Let this tank run for 4-6 mos before you start adding things. Thats peoples biggest problem is that these tanks are alot less forgiving. Good things don't come fast in a reef.
> Are you feding that feather duster photoplankton? If not he will need some. The copepods need it as well. Let your tank establish its critters first, and hold off on buying anything. Trust me, When this tank is done you'll be amazed on how everything is alive in there.
> 
> You have alot of time do some research, There is a ton of information out there.
> Absorb everything ya can.










impatience is a "MUST" in the salt hobby..


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Don't change any water unless the nitrates are really getting high, Don't run a skimmer the first month either, Let those bugs develop and grow out into your system. There's copepods, mini starfish, and fireworms that need to gain a certain population in your tank. There are some in liverock, But alot have died when the rock was shipped to the lfs. 
Read up some robert fenner books.


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

thanks guys. Im really learning new stuff here. It's just totally different from freshwater. One question though. How will I know that the tank is settled?


----------



## Kevsawce (May 27, 2004)

How do you se the user post pics?


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

Kevsawce said:


> How do you se the user post pics?
> [snapback]783476[/snapback]​


pics are linked from our gallery here on PF which is currently offline, that's why you can't see them


----------

